# Fotos von Film (Windows Media Player / Real Player)



## dennislassiter (13. Dezember 2002)

Hallo, wie mache ich Fotos von einem Video, das im WMP, oder RealPlayer läuft???

ALT+PRINT SCREEN bzw. STRG + Print Screen geht nicht. WARUM???

bye

Dennis


----------



## wackelpudding (13. Dezember 2002)

keine ahnung warum [print] nicht funktioniert, aber zumindest brauchst du ein externes programm dafür. selber ausprobiert hab’ ich’s noch nicht, aber funktionieren soll’s... TMPGenc


----------



## dennislassiter (13. Dezember 2002)

naja, es funktiniert schon, aber nicht richtig.
probiers, dann siehst du was ich mein....


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Dezember 2002)

Also (nur) >DRUCK< funktioniert wunderbar, zumindest bei mir...


----------



## dennislassiter (13. Dezember 2002)

nope, geht nicht


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Dezember 2002)

Nun würde mich ja mal interressieren welche versionen Mediaplayer/realplayer...

welches betriebssystem...

Cu on board

cutti

N.S.: bei mir funktioniert ein Vollbild screenshot in beiden Programmen:

Mediaplayer 7.0
Realplayer 6.0 (inkl. Update auf 7.0)

Betriebssystem : 
Win Millenium (Privat)
Windows NT 4.0 ( Server Privat )
Windows XP (Firma)


----------



## dennislassiter (13. Dezember 2002)

XP
mediaplayer 7 (oder so)

sogar 8


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Dezember 2002)

...eigentümlich, weil bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei...

Hast Du mal aus anderen Programmen versucht?


----------



## wackelpudding (13. Dezember 2002)

bei mir kommt beim WMP6.4 und Win98SE nur ein schwarzes fenster raus, wenn ich auf [print] drücke. – und andere haben das problem ja auch, sonst wüsst’ ich von dem tool überhaupt nicht mal.


----------

